# No Traction on barn floor



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Recently bought land to bring my horse home instead of boarding. He's currently fine outside with just the turnout shed, though I'd like to put a stall in the barn in case we need it this winter, but the concrete is SLICK. Aside from lining this 30x40 ft barn in expensive stall mats, is there any affordable way to add traction to at least create a safe aisle?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

garage floor paint with sand in it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> garage floor paint with sand in it.


Ditto this. Or you could use traction tape on the floor: https://www.northernsafety.com/Product/3746/TrueGrip-Traction-Tape-Anti-Slip-Grit-Floor-Surface-Tape-2-x-60

Until you could get some one to come in and groove the concrete for you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

1" lumber.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Acid wash?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I didn't even think about garage floor paint, geez.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I know this is slightly off topic (and forgive me if it comes off as rude or ignorant, as neither is intended!) but wouldn't standing on concrete be uncomfortable? Are you planning on bedding the heck out of it? Just curious! :>


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Many big barns I've been in have mats on concrete floors, including barns housing high end show horses...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Mats are probably your best solution unless you bust out the concrete in the high use areas & that's a beast of a job.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My opinion is that concrete is hard to make safe for horses and is worth the effort/expense to do so. If they go down on it, it's going to injure them, if they have to stand on it for long, they'll stock up. When it gets wet it gets slick unless the surface is very rough, which in turn makes it hard to clean. Unless the bedding is very thick, if it gets wet underneath, the straw or shavings will slide under the horse's hooves especially if they move quickly.

If it was me I would confine the horses to an area I could mat. Keep your eyes peeled for used mats for sale on craigslist and the like.


----------

